# How to keep hedgie warm?



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

How would I go about keeping my hedgie warm on the way home? He will be in the car for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You can buy those handwarmers that hunters use. Or if you have a one of those tiles that you can heat up and use to keep bread warm, you can do that too. Or, if you just have a plain ol' ceramic tile laying around, put that in the oven for a bit right before you go. Whatever heating product you use, wrap it in a piece of fleece so that the hedgie doesn't get burned. You also want to make sure that the carrier is big enough so that he can move away from the heat in case he's too warm. Have a safe trip. Remember hedgie peeking and driving is dangerous! Stay safe!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

You can also turn the heat on in the car and moniter the temp!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you use handwarmers be very very careful with them.

1. Ensure that they are wrapped in cloth and the hedgehog cannot touch them. These do get hot.

2. Ensure you do not use too many and that the cage has sufficient airflow.

To be honest, I don't use any of these when transporting hedgehogs in the winter. So long as your car has an adequate heater you shouldn't need anything unless you have an emergency. Then having a couple of the hand wamers in your glove box can be a saving grace.

I have a wireless digital thermometer I place next to the travel cages. Up front I keep the base station. I can quickly look down at the base station to see what the temperature is next to the hedgehogs.


----------



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I should have put the heat is currently not working in our car. It might be fixed before we get him but if not I want to make sure I have something to keep him warm.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never used one, but they do make portable heaters that plug into a car's power point. I know a couple of people who had ancient cars that used them in the winter for their own comfort. I've seen them on amazon, it may be something for you to add to your research.


----------



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

I decided to get some of the hand warmers.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a fleece blanket, works like a heating pad type idea that plugs into a car cig lighter....I bought it at Canadian tire I think.


----------

